# Super X 3



## goosehunter75 (Jan 4, 2007)

What is everyones imput on the winchester super x 3? How this gun compair with other guns like the extrema 2 or SBE?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

My friend shoots a Super X and he seems to like it. I have an X-Trema and really like it. Ive had it for a few years and have had absolutely no problem with it. Winchester is a reputable company and is always good for a really dependable gun. I can say that the Beretta and SBE are more expensive. Whichever gun you choose of these BIG 3 you should have no probelm with it/.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

i shoot a SX2 and i love it, i know a dude who i hunt with and hes always drooling looking at my SX2. any winchester auto shotgun is gonna be a workhorse never gonna fail you as long as youkeep her clean.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I bought a SX3 a couple months ago, first autoloader I've ever bought. It's unreal. A good decision for anyone.


----------

